# Can someone post a photo of a blown teat?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm curious what a blown teat looks like...anyone have a photo?

Is it just a teat that leaks, or one is larger than the other, or a teat that fills with milk? I'm curious since all my does teats fill with milk before milking (they plump up, no leaks), but I have the new doe who has teats that do NOT fill up AT ALL...udder fills up and gets tight, but teats look like a dry does do. Is she the normal one, or are they supposed to plump up?

Gosh, do I have a herd of blown teats? LOL


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe that could be udder congestion keeping the milk from getting into the teats?? It is normal for the teats to be full, but I have seen the milk really slow to get into the teats because of congestion. I massage the udder and it slowly, but surely, fills the teats. This has only happened in the few days after freshening. Is that when you see it?


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think this is what blown teats look like. This is my goat Nina. I do not know her previous history, she came to me looking like this:


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No she just simply has no delineation between the teat and the floor of the udder. 

Go to my website, look at Saada Glassin Babbette. You can see in the photo of Bab's at a show the white tape keeping her teats from blowing further. She has such fine dairy skin that when her teats fill with milk they expand, her daughter bred to another buck also has it and I will be freshening another daughter out of another buck to see if perhaps we can change it again. Teats are only 2 points each, and they are super easy to milk because the skin is so thin, but yes they will be coded on appraisal. They are also my best milkers. Vicki


----------

